# Vmware TOOLS!!

## Vloooos

Ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho cercato in numerosi topic, ma ho sempre trovato notizie frammentarie ed/o incomplete a rigurdo...

Qualcuno di voi ha mai installato i Vmware Tools su Gentoo??

E se si, sapreste indicarmi i passi completi da seguire per poterli installare correttamente??

PS:(La Gentoo è installata su Vmware Workstation 5)

GRAZIE A TUTTI IN ANTICIPO...Ne ho proprio bisogno!!!

----------

## gutter

Mi pare che siano a pagamento   :Confused: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

non ho esperienza in merito, ma sul sito gentoo-wiki c'è un articolo su come fare, dovresti esser in grado di trovarlo facilmente. Altrimenti potresti cercare su forum internazionale usando la funzione di ricerca in alto a Sx.

Su una cosa ti metto in guardia: installa solo tramite emerge , non rischiare di incasinare tutto installando a mano o seguendo tools pensati per altre distro.

In bocca al lupo e benvenuto   :Wink: 

Facci poi sapere come è andata

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao io ti posso dare la mia esperienza, premetto che i miei consigli devono essere presi con le pinze. Nel mio caso uso vmware server ultima versione e per installare i vmware tolls sulla gentoo-vm ho creato semplicemente le directory rcX.d in /etc, in poche parole devi creare queste directory da rc0.d a rc6.d, con questo trucchetto (sicuramente non bellissimo) riesci ad installarli.

----------

## kattivo

Posso fare una domanda riguardo vmware? Volevo sapere se era possibile utilizzare un server con vmware, far girare contemporaneamente 3 sistemi operativi che dopo andranno divisi su diverse console.. (per console intendo, 3 tastiere, 3 mouse, 3 monitor). Dato che non conosco vmware, volevo sapere se poteva essere una soluzione  utile per la  mia situazione. Se esso facesso a caso mio, come risorse di utilizzo del sistema,  bastarebbe questo hardware per fare girare 3 console che non siano "impiantate", e tutte con windows xp emulato? :

```
 Tyan i2676

 2 Xeon DP 2.8Ghz 2mb

 8Gb Ecc

 SataII RAID 0

 7900Gt Sparkle PCI-e (console primaria)

 5700 PCI 

 5700 PCI (seconda e terza console)

 
```

----------

## Manuelixm

Credo non sia possibile con vmware, ma ci sono soluzioni molto migliori (secondo me), per esempio i thin client, o un po' di tempo fa, avevo letto un post riguardo alla possibilità di utilizzare contemporaneamente un pc con più tastiere, mouse e monitor, non so come è finito il post. La ricerca potrebbe esserecomoda.

----------

## kattivo

Manuelixm *Quote:*   

> Credo non sia possibile con vmware, ma ci sono soluzioni molto migliori (secondo me), per esempio i thin client, o un po' di tempo fa, avevo letto un post riguardo alla possibilità di utilizzare contemporaneamente un pc con più tastiere, mouse e monitor, non so come è finito il post. La ricerca potrebbe esserecomoda.

 

Quello che intendi tu, se non ricordo male è un hardware che gestisce tutto.. giusto ?

----------

## Manuelixm

Esatto

----------

## kattivo

Si non sarebbe una brutta soluzione, ma preferivo farlo con l'hardware che ho gia..! sarebbe per casa mia questo discorso! un computer per 3 persone...!

----------

## Manuelixm

Direi che siamo un po' OT, ma come fai a utilizzare 3 macchine virtuali contemporaneamente se hai a disposizione un solo schermo, una sola tastiera e un solo mouse?

Nella mia risposta precedente ho indicato che un membro del forum ha cercato di utilizzare indipendentemente 2 tastiere, 2 monitor e 2 mouse indipendenti, ma non so il suo risultato finale. Rimane sempre il fatto che puoi fare a meno di utilizzare 3 macchine virtuali perchè gentoo è multiutenza.

----------

## Luca89

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Rimane sempre il fatto che puoi fare a meno di utilizzare 3 macchine virtuali perchï¿½ gentoo ï¿½ multiutenza.

 

Esatto, non vedo il motivo per cui Ã¨ necessario usare macchine virtuali, il problema principale Ã¨ solo quello di configurare xorg per far funzionare in maniera indipendente is vari set "monitor,tastiera,mouse".

----------

## kattivo

Prima ho specificato che dovevo emulare windows xp. altrimenti facevo tutto con xorg...

----------

## Manuelixm

Con windows 2003 server potresti usare postazioni in terminal server.

----------

## kattivo

Lo so, però volevo che l'os di base fosse gentoo.   :Confused:  e poi windows 2003 credo sia il l'OS che Odio di più!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Non capisco il tuo discorso, continui a contraddirti... non sto capendo molto. L'unica cosa che ho capito è che siamo terribilmente OT, scusate.

----------

## makoomba

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa che ho capito è che siamo terribilmente OT, scusate.

 

concordo, la discussione non è inerente al topic.

----------

## kattivo

Gia da una domanda siamo andati OT, meglio che finisco il discorso.. Scusate per avervi mandato fuori strada    :Sad: 

----------

## u238

beh.. volendo puoi configurare xorg come ti è stato suggerito, con 3 server X diversi.. e poi dal server che vuoi fai partire vmware con winxp...non so se mi sono spiegato..  :Razz: 

----------

## kattivo

Certo, ho capito.. Però mi piacerebbe sapere prima di fare tutto.. se l'hardware che ho a disposizione è sufficente per gestire tutte queste console. se non fossero emulate.. tranquillamente.. ma visto che c'e l'emulazione.. non so se mi conviene!

----------

## makoomba

a quanto pare l'avvertimento non è stato sufficiente, per cui locko .

se qualcuno avesse contributi IT, mi contatti in PM.

----------

